# Looking for an expression pedal



## dylanmixer (Sep 19, 2020)

Looking for a good expression pedal to use with my NI Komplete Kontrol s61. Would rather it be on the smaller side since I have limited room under my desk.


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 19, 2020)

If you're looking for a small expression pedal, the Boss EV-30 would be it. I bought one once to replace an Ernie Ball pedal, but I was surprised by how small it was. I returned it because I needed it for live use on the stage, and it was just too small for comfort.


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 19, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> If you're looking for a small expression pedal, the Boss EV-30 would be it. I bought one once to replace an Ernie Ball pedal, but I was surprised by how small it was. I returned it because I needed it for live use on the stage, and it was just too small for comfort.


Definitely the size I'm looking for, although it is on the expensive side since I'm sure it's primary use is guitar. Although I'm sure finding one specifically made for midi that size won't be an easy task. Thanks for the recommendation. 

What's everybody else using?


----------



## Zanshin (Sep 19, 2020)

I have three Moog EP-3s. Price is right and they work. Have never compared them to anything else because I never felt the need to get anything else after the first one.

My use has been with extensive guitar pedal collection and Moog Subsequent 37.


----------



## Polkasound (Sep 19, 2020)

dylanmixer said:


> Definitely the size I'm looking for, although it is on the expensive side since I'm sure it's primary use is guitar. Although I'm sure finding one specifically made for midi that size won't be an easy task.



No, it's not a guitar pedal; it's strictly expression. The high cost of the pedal is apparently due to the rugged construction. If cost is a concern, you can always look for a used one on eBay.

Besides the Ernie Ball, I also have a Boss FV-500L and a couple Yamaha FC-7s. They work great, but they're not small pedals.


----------



## wst3 (Sep 20, 2020)

I now have two Mission Engineering expression pedals, one for the Line6 Helix, and one for several of my Pigtronix pedals. I'm going to be replacing the rest of my expression pedals (Yamaha, Boss/Roland, etc) with Mission pedals as money allows. They are built like tanks, and they just "feel" right (to me).

Not cheap, definitely worth checking out if you can!


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 20, 2020)

Polkasound said:


> No, it's not a guitar pedal; it's strictly expression. The high cost of the pedal is apparently due to the rugged construction. If cost is a concern, you can always look for a used one on eBay.
> 
> Besides the Ernie Ball, I also have a Boss FV-500L and a couple Yamaha FC-7s. They work great, but they're not small pedals.


Cool, thanks, I'll check out some used ones. Not sure if could justify spending $100+ just for some MIDI CC control.


----------



## TGV (Sep 20, 2020)

I use this one: https://www.thomann.de/gb/maudio_expression_pedal.htm?sid=4acc6285a5f3231faa8636d553a0f4e6

It isn't small, but it's cheap, and its action is good enough for me.


----------



## KMA (Sep 20, 2020)

I've tried loads of them, but the smallest footprint expression pedal with the longest throw and solid construction is the Yamaha FC7.


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 25, 2020)

So I ended up going with the Yamaha FC7. I plug it in, and it seems that the entire range exists in the bottom half of the pedal and it jumps from like 60% to 100% immediately as I reach the top. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 25, 2020)

Mine doesn't do that. Other than a small dead zone of maybe 5% at either end it sweeps smoothly from 0-127 (just tested it in Pianoteq).

There are some settings you can tweak in Komplete Kontrol - click MIDI towards the top right of the screen to see if anything in there helps.


----------



## dylanmixer (Sep 25, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Mine doesn't do that. Other than a small dead zone of maybe 5% at either end it sweeps smoothly from 0-127 (just tested it in Pianoteq).
> 
> There are some settings you can tweak in Komplete Kontrol - click MIDI towards the top right of the screen to see if anything in there helps.



For some reason my software does not display that MIDI button. Bear in mind that I have the MKI, not MKII. I'm not sure well supported it still is.


----------



## Virtuoso (Sep 25, 2020)

I sold my S series keyboards so I can't remember exactly how to get into the settings. It's either a picture of a MIDI port (5 pin DIN) or an icon of some keys with the currently connected keyboard by it (eg S61).


----------



## Aceituna (Jan 11, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> No, it's not a guitar pedal; it's strictly expression. The high cost of the pedal is apparently due to the rugged construction. If cost is a concern, you can always look for a used one on eBay.
> 
> Besides the Ernie Ball, I also have a Boss FV-500L and a couple Yamaha FC-7s. They work great, but they're not small pedals.


Which keyboard do you connect Boss pedal?


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 11, 2021)

Aceituna said:


> Which keyboard do you connect Boss pedal?


It should work with most any keyboard that has an expression pedal jack. There may be an exception with Yamaha keyboards or other brands that may require an adapter. Right now my Boss FV-500L is hooked up to my Nektar GXP88.


----------

